# LL scrambler for android?



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys

I'm looking for a LL scrambler for andoid but I can't find.

Is there any?

Thanks


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 3, 2014)

i am not sure if it is able to get on android but try dctimer.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 3, 2014)

KingEn timer has all sorts of scrambles.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2014)

I managed to put LL scrambles os KingEn timer. Thanks!


----------

